# Can anyone recommend a reliable CFD provider?



## the3bears (10 June 2009)

Hi, I am looking to change my cfd provider, I want to be able to trade UK cfd's and I am looking for a reliable,honest and resonably priced provider, can anyone recommend one or have I got more chance trying to find a pot of gold at the end of a rainbow ! (please don't suggest CMC or IG because I know that they don't they meet the above criteria,but they are cheap)best regards B.


----------



## kam75 (11 June 2009)

the3bears said:


> Hi, I am looking to change my cfd provider, I want to be able to trade UK cfd's and I am looking for a reliable,honest and resonably priced provider, can anyone recommend one or have I got more chance trying to find a pot of gold at the end of a rainbow ! (please don't suggest CMC or IG because I know that they don't they meet the above criteria,but they are cheap)best regards B.




Try MF Global.  Been with them for over 2 years trading CFDs over US stocks.


----------



## huyha123 (15 July 2009)

I can only suggest you stay away from GFT as well. they are not that far bad from CMC. 

I think all Market Maker got the same problem. The pros = low margin (CMC only 1%!!!), low commission, same spread as DMA. 

The cons = the same spread is a lie (they show $1.00 but normally you can only sell at $0.98 and sometimes $0.96) this makes them actually way more expensive than DMA.


----------

